# 4 v herms build



## Kshadlow23 (17/3/15)




----------



## Kshadlow23 (17/3/15)

This is my 4 v herms electric brew rig I am making, not finished yet but getting close. Still waiting on a few parts to finish my control box, 3 pumps, I still need to plumb and I still need to bend my herms coil. Should be finished soon


----------



## Moad (17/3/15)

nice!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/3/15)

very impressive rig - along with a crazy amount of wiring I will never understand.

looks great.


----------



## Camo6 (18/3/15)

Nice one mate. Four pids and a timer? Now that's control!


----------



## Yob (18/3/15)

Please explain.. Bling as hell but seems overkill, what's it all for? 3 pumps?


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/15)

When does the next shuttle launch ?



Very well done, though I'm not a hi tech brewer thats obviously a lot of work done properly. Fire it up!


----------



## Kshadlow23 (18/3/15)

Have fired it up and all works good. There is two pumps to transfer between pots, the other pump is run by a stc1000 and controls the herms bypass, there is a 3 way motorised ball valve which ether sends the mash liquid through the herms if under temp or bypass if over.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/3/15)

Got a process control diagram for it all? Looks stellar but seems like you've killed 2 birds with 4 stones there. The benefit of the HERMS is to remove the necessity for items like the automated ball valve - just let the PID do the work. I'd be using the automated ball valve and ditching one pump so you can use it to direct liquid between your kettle and HERMS when the time comes.


----------



## mofox1 (18/3/15)

Kshadlow23 said:


> Have fired it up and all works good. There is two pumps to transfer between pots, the other pump is run by a stc1000 and controls the herms bypass, there is a 3 way motorised ball valve which ether sends the mash liquid through the herms if under temp or bypass if over.


Looks impressive, but I'd be worried about the life time of that valve if it is going to switching on and off quite rapidly.

You said a stc-1000 controls the pump as well as the ball valve? Why a stc and not one of the pids? And if there is no flow when the pump is off, how are you ensuring an accurate temp read?

Good luck with finishing the build. I was nearly finished for more than half my build time!


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/15)

I'm guessing the valve is designed for continous operation, so will probably be fine for the occasional brewday. Could be wrong though. We've got valves at work that continuously throttle open and closed 24/7 for at least months, sometimes longer without issue. That's in a hot, humid hydraulic room.


----------

